# [SOLVED] Fritz! Box SL

## Macrobiotus

Endlich habe ich DSL. Aber es funktioniert nur unter Windows *gr*.

Die Box ist über LAN mit eth0 verbunden, welches auch mit statischer Adresse funktioniert.

Ich habe *alle* ppp Optionen die ich gefunden habe in den Kernel (2.6.8-r1) gepackt, rp-pppoe (3.5-r2) installiert, adsl-setup ausgeführt und dann das:

```

[root@dum](/home/didl) # adsl-connect

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Connection terminated.

pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2
```

(...)

und

[root@dum](/home/didl) # DEBUG="1" adsl-start --->

```
---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your system

Mo Nov  1 12:40:18 CET 2004

Output of uname -a

Linux dum 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Mon Nov 1 12:23:20 CET 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your network

* interfaces.  The one you chose for PPPoE should contain the words:

* 'UP' and 'RUNNING'.  If it does not, you probably have an Ethernet

* driver problem.

Output of ifconfig -a

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:80:AD:45:EC:E8  

          inet Adresse:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:21 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:21

          Kollisionen:357 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:1260 (1.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Basisadresse:0xc800 

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:05:5D:2C:A9:2D  

          inet Adresse:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:1080 (1.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Basisadresse:0xc000 

eth2      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:09:5B:74:D2:4B  

          inet Adresse:192.168.2.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:5 Basisadresse:0x2000 Speicher:e2000000-e2000fff 

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife  

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:184 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:184 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:13631 (13.3 Kb)  TX bytes:13631 (13.3 Kb)

tunl0     Protokoll:IPIP Tunnel  Hardware Adresse   

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about kernel modules

* If the module for your Ethernet card is 'tulip', you might

* want to look for an updated version at http://www.scyld.com

Output of lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4811348  12 

snd_via82xx            23364  1 

snd_intel8x0           29864  0 

snd_ac97_codec         70352  2 snd_via82xx,snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6912  2 snd_via82xx,snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            22116  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            34048  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6592  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                55568  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7176  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            57320  0 

snd_pcm                96068  3 snd_via82xx,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              23236  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8328  3 snd_via82xx,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          19840  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    53796  12 snd_via82xx,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

soundcore               7776  2 snd

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists your routing table.

* If you have an entry which starts with '0.0.0.0', you probably

* have defined a default route and gateway, and pppd will

* not create a default route using your ISP.  Try getting

* rid of this route.

Output of netstat -n -r

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags   MSS Fenster irtt Iface

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth2

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth1

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG        0 0          0 lo

---------------------------------------------

Contents of /etc/resolv.conf

* The following section lists DNS setup.

* If you can browse by IP address, but not name, suspect

* a DNS problem.

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists /etc/ppp/options.

* You should have NOTHING in that file.

Contents of /etc/ppp/options

lock

---------------------------------------------

* The following section identifies your Ethernet interface

* and user name.  Some ISP's need 'username'; others

* need 'username@isp.com'.  Try both

ETH=eth0; USER=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

---------------------------------------------

* The following section shows the pppd command we will invoke

pppd invocation

/usr/bin/setsid /usr/sbin/pppd pty '/usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412   '  noipdefault noauth default-asyncmap defaultroute hide-password nodetach usepeerdns mtu 1492 mru 1492 noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user XXXXXXXXXXXX lcp-echo-interval 20 lcp-echo-failure 3   debug

---------------------------------------------

using channel 14

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x4d34f2ee>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x4d34f2ee>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x4d34f2ee>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x4d34f2ee>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x4d34f2ee>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x4d34f2ee>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x4d34f2ee>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x4d34f2ee>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x4d34f2ee>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x4d34f2ee>]

LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Connection terminated.

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-19212/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 19271

pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-19212/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 19271), status = 0x100

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is an extract from your log.

* Look for error messages from pppd, such as

* a lack of kernel support for PPP, authentication failure

* etc.

Extract from /var/log/messages

Nov  1 09:51:08 localhost hal.hotplug[10938]: timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/net/ppp0 

Nov  1 09:51:32 localhost hal.hotplug[11176]: timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/net/ppp0 

Nov  1 09:51:37 localhost hal.hotplug[11213]: timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/net/ppp0 

Nov  1 09:55:27 localhost hal.hotplug[9567]: timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/net/ppp0 

Nov  1 09:55:32 localhost hal.hotplug[9604]: timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/net/ppp0 

Nov  1 10:02:27 localhost hal.hotplug[10161]: timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/net/ppp0 

Nov  1 10:02:32 localhost hal.hotplug[10198]: timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/net/ppp0 

Nov  1 10:03:09 localhost hal.hotplug[10598]: timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/net/ppp0 

Nov  1 10:03:29 localhost hal.hotplug[10764]: timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/net/ppp0 

Nov  1 10:03:34 localhost hal.hotplug[10802]: timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/net/ppp0 

Nov  1 10:17:47 localhost hal.hotplug[11458]: timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/net/ppp0 

Nov  1 10:43:29 localhost hal.hotplug[9939]: timout(10000 ms) waiting for /class/net/ppp0 

Mo Nov  1 12:40:53 CET 2004

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is a dump of the packets

* sent and received by rp-pppoe.  If you don't see

* any output, it's an Ethernet driver problem.  If you only

* see three PADI packets and nothing else, check your cables

* and modem.  Make sure the modem lights flash when you try

* to connect.  Check that your Ethernet card is in

* half-duplex, 10Mb/s mode.  If all else fails,

* try using pppoe-sniff.

rp-pppoe debugging dump

rp-pppoe-3.5

12:40:18.428 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:80:ad:45:ec:e8 DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 47 4b 00 00               ........GK..

12:40:23.427 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:80:ad:45:ec:e8 DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 47 4b 00 00               ........GK..

12:40:33.425 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:80:ad:45:ec:e8 DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 47 4b 00 00               ........GK..
```

Über eine alte CD (Gentoo-1.4-i686-1.4-20030806) habe ich auch keinen Erfolg.

Mir fällt leider nicht mehr eine außer: HilfeLast edited by Macrobiotus on Mon Nov 01, 2004 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Macrobiotus

OK anders herum:

Ich kann (öfters) die Box unter 192.168.178.1 erreichen und Einstellungen verändern.

Ich kann IP-Adressen anpingen, aber die Namensauflösung klappt nicht.

Kommt das jemandemn bekannt vor?

(adsl-start klappt sowieso nicht   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## Coogee

Mann-o-Mann... Du wirst dir sicher in den Hintern beißen wollen, wenn du erfährst, wie einfach es eigentlich gewesen wäre  :Wink: 

Du brauchst überhaupt keine pppoe-Software, weder im Kernel noch rp-pppoe oder ADSL-start etc.

Das macht alles dein DSL-Router von selbst.

Du mußt nur 2 Konfig-Files leicht anpassen:

in /etc/conf.d/net Static-Adresse und Default-Gateway:

```
ifconfig_eth0=(

   "192.168.178.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"

)

routes_eth0=(

   "default gw 192.168.178.1"

)

```

(Achtung: Der Router hat normalerweise 192.168.178.1 fest einprogrammiert. Die eigene Adresse muß deshalb ab 192.168.178.2 liegen.)

und in /etc/resolv.conf den Router als "Nameserver":

```
nameserver 192.168.178.1

```

Alles in allem ca. 3 min. Zeitaufwand  :Wink: 

PS: Ich habe selbst keine SL, sondern eine Fritz!Box Fon. Würde mich aber sehr wundern, wenn das bei dir anders wäre...

----------

## Macrobiotus

So wie es aussieht kannst du froh sein nicht in meiner Nähe zu sitzen!

Ansonsten würden meine Bartstoppeln an deiner zarten Wangenhaut schrabbeln (bussibussi)   :Laughing: 

Und ich hab den halben Tag verschwendet   :Mad: 

Anscheinennd klappt es jetzt (sogar die automatische Trennung).

Auf zum emerge sync && emerge world   :Cool: 

PS: nur den Nameserver von freenet musste ich noch per Hand angeben (glaube ich).

----------

## py-ro

@Macro

Jo die Fritzbox will zumindest bei mir nicht als zuverlässiger nameserver arbeiten. Trage den Nameserver manuell ein.

MfG

Py

----------

